# Where Has Horologia Gone



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Does any know what has happened to *www.horologia.co.uk* I have used this site frequently and found it to be an excellent aid on many subjects pertaining to watches.

One in particular was the overhaul of a fusee pocketwatch which i should have saved but did not.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

According to Domain Tools, their registration status is being processed. Check here.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Seismic one said:


> I have used this site frequently and found it to be an excellent aid on many subjects pertaining to watches.
> 
> One in particular was the overhaul of a fusee pocketwatch which i should have saved but did not.


I looked at this site quite a lot as well.

I referred to it generally, and corresponded with Mundy, when I repaired my first FusÃ©e Watch, and most of my Watch terminology is based on its glossary.

I was upset slightly when I discovered it had dissapeared.

Horologia.co.uk might be a while out of service, as in my correspondance of 4/2/2009 it emerged that his 'internet access at home is all but unusable'.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the information if any of you find this site up and running could you let me know or post it. Thanks


----------

